# Ridgid Sump Pump - warranty fyi



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Stop buying cheap sump pumps, and get a sewage ejector. It will last a lot longer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Home Depot can not change any companys warrenty policys.
Try checking with Ridged on this one and get the real story.
Not sticking up for Ridged or any company, just trying to not see someone spead false info all over the net.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ferris13 said:


> Well had my 2nd pump in 6 years fail. Actually the switch failed, both times. HD has changed the warranty from "lifetime" to 3yrs on the new pumps. I was told that they may not honor the "lifetime" much longer. I also didn't have my receipt.
> 
> Just passing it along. The HD employee confirmed the high failure rate on the switch. I went ahead and swapped out another pump at a friends place to be safe in case they no longer honored the "lifetime" warranty.


I'm not familiar with that product or its warranty. But IF you had been able to keep the receipt, and if the box & paper-work said it had a lifetime warranty, it would not matter what some 20-year old clerk at Home Depot said.


----------



## ferris13 (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I buy cheap pumps, I spread false rumors and I listen to 20-year old HD clerks. All wonderful assumptions. Santa bring you guys coal this year? 

I specified I didn't have my receipt. I agree, having proper doco should prove to be a non-issue. HD did honor the Lifetime warranty for me. I used the credit towards a different brand. However, I was told that in the near future this MAY not be the case. 

Just passing along some updated warranty info on the product for those (and I know you are out there) who tossed the receipt or can no longer locate it. 

gregzoll - Instead of being quick to point out I purchased a "cheap" product. How about some info regarding what to look for in a quality ejector? I am sure there are "cheap" sewage ejectors in the market also. 

Happy New Year


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

ferris13 said:


> So, I buy cheap pumps, I spread false rumors and I listen to 20-year old HD clerks. All wonderful assumptions.


I have to agree with this. You guys need to lighten up with the negative attitudes and try to remember why we're here. To help people DIY... period.

ferris, I know what you mean about the losing the receipt thing. I just had to replace my pit pump because I didn't have the receipt from 2 years ago. THIS time, I put the paperwork in a plastic ziplock baggie and taped it to the unit! NOW if it breaks down, I'll have the paperwork necessary.

DM


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

ferris13 said:


> So, I buy cheap pumps, I spread false rumors and I listen to 20-year old HD clerks. All wonderful assumptions. Santa bring you guys coal this year?


Hey Ferris, I'm not trying to bash on you at all. I was simply saying that losing the receipt tends to mean we, as customers, are screwed. And I've never found any of the kids at the CS Counter, at Home Depot, to be very knowledgeable or helpful. But in the end, it sounds like you made out alright, which is great!


A note on lifetime warranties: For the most part, they are a marketing tool. The companies issuing them are counting on your losing your receipt and/or selling whatever it is that the warranted product was for. In the end, they stand behind VERY few of those warranties. I can't begin to guess how many brakes, rotors, starters, mufflers, water pumps, etc., that I have installed on people's vehicles - all of them with lifetime warranties. I've only ever replaced one such starter where the guy still had the same truck and the receipt in the glove box.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

DrHicks said:


> I've only ever replaced one such starter where the guy still had the same truck and the receipt in the glove box.


If that was me, it was because I had replaced it the week before..... and then the next week, the truck would die for good... :laughing:

DM


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

DrHicks said:


> I'm not familiar with that product or its warranty. But IF you had been able to keep the receipt, and if the box & paper-work said it had a lifetime warranty, it would not matter what some 20-year old clerk at Home Depot said.


Rigid is a home depot brandname.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

ferris13 said:


> So, I buy cheap pumps, I spread false rumors and I listen to 20-year old HD clerks. All wonderful assumptions. Santa bring you guys coal this year?
> 
> I specified I didn't have my receipt. I agree, having proper doco should prove to be a non-issue. HD did honor the Lifetime warranty for me. I used the credit towards a different brand. However, I was told that in the near future this MAY not be the case.
> 
> ...


Not saying it that way. It is just that the last thing I would buy, is a sump
pump from a big box store. And yes sewage ejectors can also fail, but they stand up to being there at the time you need them, and can pretty much grind up any debris that may fall in and such.

And two pumps in three years is not uncommon, especially how hard ground water is in some areas.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

DrHicks said:


> Hey Ferris, I'm not trying to bash on you at all. I was simply saying that losing the receipt tends to mean we, as customers, are screwed. And I've never found any of the kids at the CS Counter, at Home Depot, to be very knowledgeable or helpful. But in the end, it sounds like you made out alright, which is great!
> 
> 
> A note on lifetime warranties: For the most part, they are a marketing tool. The companies issuing them are counting on your losing your receipt and/or selling whatever it is that the warranted product was for. In the end, they stand behind VERY few of those warranties. I can't begin to guess how many brakes, rotors, starters, mufflers, water pumps, etc., that I have installed on people's vehicles - all of them with lifetime warranties. I've only ever replaced one such starter where the guy still had the same truck and the receipt in the glove box.


The truth about the lifetime warrenty is that it say's you have to mail in a copy or orig. copy of the recipt to get the lifetime warrenty. Other wise you get what the orig. warrenty is . Depends what the item is . You don't automatic get life time with sending it in so why wait and loose the recept. Do it when you get home ????? I have lot's of item's from HD and send recipt's in right away my 2 cent's


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

What a great idea! I never thought of an ejector pump in the sump pit. For sure its going to be a lot more durable.

Not trying to stir the pot, and I'm not biased either way, but I did'nt detect a harsh tone from the cheap pump or warranty comments. Its just fact that you get what you pay for and inexpensive sump pumps are cheap.

Sometimes its hard to interpret the tone of written text and that can make the recipient misunderstand the intended context


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't waste my money on a "grinder" pump unless you plan on taking bowel movements in your crock, which means you probably have far bigger problems. You can but good quality sump pumps from a plumbing supply house that will prove to last through tens of thousands of cycles w/o problems, Around here, Jim Murray pumps are relatively common, but they are a local company as well. Zoeller also makes excellent pumps.


I have to agree with Dangermouse as well, the internet "chest pounding, know-it-all BS" is getting old around this place...........


----------



## voglede (Jan 4, 2012)

Just because a switch died, doesn't render the pump shot. If you can bypass the switch, there are options of floats or an electrical switch.

I actually had to install an electrical switch. My sump in my house is one of the worst designs I have seen. It is a TINY diameter hole and is not very deep. The original sump failed and I had to buy a new one. I could not find a pump that would fit well inside that hole. I ended up finding a Coleman that fit, but the float wouldn't lift high enough to kick on the pump due to the shallow hole. So I wired the switch on and installed an electric switch. When the water hits the electric sensor, it kicks on the outlet the pump is connected to. Now I can control exactly where I want the pump to turn on and it gives audible alerts if it senses the pump failed or if the pump is not keeping up with inflow. A little spendy, but I am happy with it.


----------

